# Magic 1/6



## 2knees (Jan 2, 2008)

gonna hit magic on sunday.  any interested parties let me know.


----------



## reefer (Jan 2, 2008)

*Considering*

I'm doing a double shot this weekend, Mt. Snow Saturday, and still undecided on Sunday. Killington, Stratton, Magic, or Ascutney are my choices. With you being at Magic puts them in first place right now! Got to see what the "boys" are doing this weekend. I'll confirm by Thursday afternoon. We'll see if anyone else is up for this!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 2, 2008)

reefer said:


> I'm doing a double shot this weekend, Mt. Snow Saturday, and still undecided on Sunday. Killington, Stratton, Magic, or Ascutney are my choices. With you being at Magic puts them in first place right now! Got to see what the "boys" are doing this weekend. I'll confirm by Thursday afternoon. We'll see if anyone else is up for this!



hit it now bro.  warm up coming next week is gonna trash the place.  

I'll make you my first superstar too with my new movie making skilllllzzzzzz.


----------



## reefer (Jan 2, 2008)

Another very good point - getting Magic with these great conditions!


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd like to head up this weekend at some point but I'm not quite sure what's going on w/us yet...


----------



## 2knees (Jan 3, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> I'd like to head up this weekend at some point but I'm not quite sure what's going on w/us yet...



once you get it nailed down, let me know.  should be awesome this weekend.  everything except upper blackline and master magician is open i believe.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 3, 2008)

Will do! Probably some time tonight


----------



## reefer (Jan 3, 2008)

2knees said:


> once you get it nailed down, let me know.  should be awesome this weekend.  everything except upper blackline and master magician is open i believe.



I'll be there Sunday at 7:40am. No uncle duties required. I'll be at Mt. Snow Saturday. If you want to meet later pick somewhere and let me know. It will be hard not to bump into you! Fired up for a beautiful ski weekend!


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 3, 2008)

I talked to Tim and it looks like we'll be there Sunday as well.


----------



## Marc (Jan 3, 2008)

I might be there for a day trip.  I've been itching to check out that place.  Not itching like that... the penicillin cleared that all up.


----------



## awf170 (Jan 3, 2008)

Marc said:


> I might be there for a day trip.  I've been itching to check out that place.  Not itching like that... the penicillin cleared that all up.



Aren't you too cheap?  I was thinking about it, but then realized I am far too cheap.


----------



## Marc (Jan 3, 2008)

I might be...


----------



## powhunter (Jan 3, 2008)

possible.....I was leaning towards k-mart ....hmmmmm

steve


----------



## powhunter (Jan 3, 2008)

hows the bumpage at magic???


----------



## 2knees (Jan 3, 2008)

reefer, 7:40 is a bit early for me.  how about 10:30 at the base of whichever chair is turning?

steve-o bumpage should be ok.  magic isnt really a bump mtn per se but twilight zone, goniff, lower redline and possibly upper lucifer should be bumped.  I just saw that they groomed out broomstick which is usually left alone.  terrain is sick though, you wont be thinking about bumps.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 4, 2008)

Marc said:


> I might be there for a day trip.  I've been itching to check out that place.  Not itching like that... the penicillin cleared that all up.



Come to Magic Marc... there's candy... wouldn't you like some tasty candy?


----------



## reefer (Jan 4, 2008)

10:30 at bottom of Black Chair works. Hope to meet some AZers there. My friend Chris who was at Hunter will be with me also. I'm only getting there early because I'll be at Mt. Snow anyway. We'll search out the powder and bumps for you. Hey powhunter, Magic will be rocking Sunday! I hope you bring Johnypoach also, there are some serious cliffs here...................


----------



## 2knees (Jan 4, 2008)

reefer said:


> 10:30 at bottom of Black Chair works. Hope to meet some AZers there. My friend Chris who was at Hunter will be with me also. I'm only getting there early because I'll be at Mt. Snow anyway. We'll search out the powder and bumps for you. Hey powhunter, Magic will be rocking Sunday! I hope you bring Johnypoach also, there are some serious cliffs here...................




awesome,  i'm gonna shoot for a 9:00 arrival but with my steelers playing saturday night, i may be a bit hungover sunday morning.  

So anyone planning on showing, marc awf guys its WORTH IT, mrgisevil mr evil etc, lets meet at the bottom of the black chair at 10:30.  should be a sick day.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 4, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Come to Magic Marc... there's candy... wouldn't you like some tasty candy?



What kind of candy??  Now I'm interested...


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 4, 2008)

Just see for yourself, Brian... it's all inside the nice, harmless, unmarked van...


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 4, 2008)

2knees said:


> awesome,  i'm gonna shoot for a 9:00 arrival but with my steelers playing saturday night, i may be a bit hungover sunday morning.
> 
> So anyone planning on showing, marc awf guys its WORTH IT, mrgisevil mr evil etc, lets meet at the bottom of the black chair at 10:30.  should be a sick day.




Sounds good. We'll see ya there! I'm not hard to miss, unless it's foggy...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 4, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Just see for yourself, Brian... it's all inside the nice, harmless, unmarked van...



Is the van going to be a Magic?  This just keeps getting better and better sounding...


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 4, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Is the van going to be a Magic?  This just keeps getting better and better sounding...



Yeah, I thought I'd stand in front of it for a while and then pop out at people and scare 'em


----------



## bvibert (Jan 4, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Yeah, I thought I'd stand in front of it for a while and then pop out at people and scare 'em



Well that doesn't sound like all that much fun to me.  What if you scare me?  Then Marc will see me scream like a girl...  I don't want to look bad in front of Marc...


----------



## awf170 (Jan 4, 2008)

Anyone have a season pass?

"Share the Magic
                   [FONT=&quot]It’s time to find a friend with a Magic season pass and come experience all the classic terrain that Magic has to offer.  On non-holiday Sundays throughout the season Magic season pass holders can bring a friend for only $40.00."[/FONT]



The thought of large rock drops very flat landing has me enticed.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 4, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Anyone have a season pass?
> 
> "Share the Magic
> [FONT=&quot]It’s time to find a friend with a Magic season pass and come experience all the classic terrain that Magic has to offer.  On non-holiday Sundays throughout the season Magic season pass holders can bring a friend for only $40.00."[/FONT]
> ...



pm roark and see if he is interested in going.  I know he has a pass.


----------



## roark (Jan 4, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Anyone have a season pass?
> 
> "Share the Magic
> [FONT=&quot]It’s time to find a friend with a Magic season pass and come experience all the classic terrain that Magic has to offer. On non-holiday Sundays throughout the season Magic season pass holders can bring a friend for only $40.00."[/FONT]
> ...


 


2knees said:


> pm roark and see if he is interested in going. I know he has a pass.


 
I'll probably be there Sat and Sun - still need to pick up the pass (I was away for the holidays... it always snows while I'm gone...)

Drop me a line Austin if you're going to be there.


----------



## awf170 (Jan 4, 2008)

roark said:


> Drop me a line Austin if you're going to be there.



Cool.  I'm on the fence right now.  Anyone coming up Sunday morning from the Boston area?


----------



## Marc (Jan 4, 2008)

Know anyone else with a season pass roark?  I'm not a poor college kid like Austin, just wicked cheap.


----------



## roark (Jan 4, 2008)

Marc said:


> Know anyone else with a season pass roark? I'm not a poor college kid like Austin, just wicked cheap.


I know some folks going on Sat, not sure about Sun.


----------



## Marc (Jan 4, 2008)

roark said:


> I know some folks going on Sat, not sure about Sun.



Well tell them they should not be huge penises and go Sunday too, because of the great personal benefit to only me.


----------



## severine (Jan 4, 2008)

Marc said:


> Well tell them they should not be huge penises and go Sunday too, because of the great personal benefit to only me.


_Someone_ certainly thinks highly of himself. :roll:

Wish I could go.  I'd love to check out Magic this year.  But I'm working Sunday.  Better watch what I say though... Brian may ditch watching the kids and try to find a way to join all of you.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 4, 2008)

severine said:


> _Someone_ certainly thinks highly of himself. :roll:
> 
> Wish I could go.  I'd love to check out Magic this year.  But I'm working Sunday.  Better watch what I say though... Brian may ditch watching the kids and try to find a way to join all of you.



 Forgot about that!  I thought my sisters were watching the kids???


----------



## severine (Jan 4, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Forgot about that!  I thought my sisters were watching the kids???


And so it begins.... :roll:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 4, 2008)

severine said:


> And so it begins.... :roll:



:idea:


----------



## 2knees (Jan 4, 2008)

bvibert said:


> :idea:



so does that mean you are now in?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 5, 2008)

2knees said:


> so does that mean you are now in?



I'd like to say yes, but probably not....


----------



## powhunter (Jan 5, 2008)

2knees said:


> reefer, 7:40 is a bit early for me.  how about 10:30 at the base of whichever chair is turning?
> 
> steve-o bumpage should be ok.  magic isnt really a bump mtn per se but twilight zone, goniff, lower redline and possibly upper lucifer should be bumped.  I just saw that they groomed out broomstick which is usually left alone.  terrain is sick though, you wont be thinking about bumps.



looks like im working half day sunday....looks like a 4 hour tour at sundown....def want to hit magic at some point this year

steve


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 5, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'd like to say yes, but probably not....



Well "probably not" isn't no. So does that mean there is a chance?


----------



## severine (Jan 5, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Well "probably not" isn't no. So does that mean there is a chance?


Only if he can find somebody to watch the kids....


----------



## Paul (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks like I may be there with the Paulettes. Aside from the Stormtrooper, what am I looking for?

Grey/Black/Orange Spyder jacket, off-white/black pants, Red "Spider'Man" boots, Blue Giro helmet. Blue Camelback pack.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 5, 2008)

paul, go to the base of the black chair at 10:30.  

i have one outfit, i never change it.  much like my underwear.

yellow jacket black pants


----------



## bvibert (Jan 5, 2008)

2knees said:


> i have one outfit, i never change it.  much like my underwear.
> 
> yellow jacket black pants



Which is obvious from your avatar... :roll:


----------



## 2knees (Jan 5, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Which is obvious from your avatar... :roll:



you can see my underwear?

ahh yes, the fleece.  but it was 65 degrees that day.  

what the hell is the number in your signature?


----------



## Paul (Jan 5, 2008)

2knees said:


> paul, go to the base of the black chair at 10:30.
> 
> i have one outfit, i never change it.  much like my underwear.
> 
> yellow jacket black pants



Considering that's the only chair running...;-)

Okey-dokey. Hope to see you all, although I'll be spending most of my time with the girls on the easier terrain. Still only day number 5 on the new and improved wheel...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 5, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Well "probably not" isn't no. So does that mean there is a chance?



There is a chance, we'll have to see if the stars align properly though...

If I go I should be able to make the 10:30 meeting that Pat suggested, if not I'm sure I'll run into someone...  I have a few cell phone numbers too, if they work up there...


----------



## reefer (Jan 5, 2008)

Got a call in VT last night from someone in need of help. Can't make it tomorrow. I know it's late, sorry. Was at Mt. Snow last night and today. No internet acccess. Just got back. Have fun and rip it up at Magic. I'm going to take a shower and maybe post a Mt. Snow report. Kicked it hard today 8-4 with a couple short breraks.


----------



## Marc (Jan 5, 2008)

2knees said:


> paul, go to the base of the black chair at 10:30.
> 
> i have one outfit, i never change it.  much like my underwear.
> 
> yellow jacket black pants



Pat, Justin and I will be there.  We'll look for you at 10:30...  Austin's not coming.

I'll be in red and black as usual.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 6, 2008)

I hope some of you guys caught this before heading up:



			
				http://www.magicmtn.com/snowreport.php said:
			
		

> Due to mechanical issues stemming from events on Saturday with the Black Lift we will be suspending operations of the Black Lift today.  We are expecting to be operating the Black Lift on Monday.  We will be offering the Beginner Handle Tow for free today for anyone wanting to utilize it.  We are sorry for for the closure and will be working around the clock to repair the issues.  Stay tuned to the website for updates.



That sucks!  It does make me feel a bit better about not being able to go though...


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 6, 2008)

yeah too late. I'm really pissed. Were at bromley.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 6, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> yeah too late. I'm really pissed. Were at bromley.



Sorry to hear that.  I think Pat ended up at Bromley too...


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 6, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Sorry to hear that.  I think Pat ended up at Bromley too...



yeah we found him  having lunch at the lodge.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 6, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> yeah we found him  having lunch at the lodge.



Cool, glad you guys were able to hook up.  Looks like they have everything open there at least.  Hopefully the conditions are good.  I'm looking forward to the TR, I haven't been there in awhile...


----------



## 2knees (Jan 6, 2008)

wow that was a shocker when i called you brian.  oh well, the evils and i made the best out of the situation and had a blast at bromley.  It aint magic but what can you do.  i have some video i'm gonna try to put up tonight.


----------



## marcski (Jan 6, 2008)

So does the Red chair at Magic ever run anymore??


----------



## Marc (Jan 6, 2008)

Retarded.  We asked for discounted tickets or vouchers or anything and the best he could do is give us directions to other ski resorts.

Plus their cooler for their drinks crapped out too.

I'm glad I drove 3 hours each way for nothing.  Funk that place.  I ain't going back I don't care how good the skiing might be.  Justin feels the same way.


----------



## Paul (Jan 6, 2008)

We went to Bromley as well. Hmmm. No way I could've seen Randi in the summit fog. I didn't see Pat in his Stillers get-up either. Of course, we stayed mostly on the easier stuff, except Alex, who became obsessed with glade skiing.


----------



## Paul (Jan 6, 2008)

Marc said:


> Retarded.  We asked for discounted tickets or vouchers or anything and the best he could do is give us directions to other ski resorts.
> 
> Plus their cooler for their drinks crapped out too.
> 
> I'm glad I drove 3 hours each way for nothing.  Funk that place.  I ain't going back I don't care how good the skiing might be.  Justin feels the same way.



Yeah, the free handle-tow offer was pretty lame. I'll give them another chance, but will be a lot more careful about having a back-up plan. Although, Bromley worked-out quite well.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 6, 2008)

Marc said:


> Retarded.  We asked for discounted tickets or vouchers or anything and the best he could do is give us directions to other ski resorts.
> 
> Plus their cooler for their drinks crapped out too.
> 
> I'm glad I drove 3 hours each way for nothing.  Funk that place.  I ain't going back I don't care how good the skiing might be.  Justin feels the same way.



I understand your frustration, but I still think it's your loss...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 6, 2008)

marcski said:


> So does the Red chair at Magic ever run anymore??



It was running when we were there last year in Feb.  I haven't heard of it running yet this year though.  I assume there is some kind of problem with it...


----------



## severine (Jan 6, 2008)

Marc said:


> Retarded.  We asked for discounted tickets or vouchers or anything and the best he could do is give us directions to other ski resorts.
> 
> Plus their cooler for their drinks crapped out too.
> 
> I'm glad I drove 3 hours each way for nothing.  Funk that place.  I ain't going back I don't care how good the skiing might be.  Justin feels the same way.


It's not like there wasn't other skiing available in the area.  It didn't _have_ to be for nothing. :roll:

I have no affiliation or experience with Magic, but hey, stuff happens.  A backup plan is always a good idea regardless of where you're headed.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 6, 2008)

I wonder what time they updated their website announcing that they wouldn't be spinning the lift?  I think Pat told me he checked at 7:00 and it was still the day before's info.  They definitely should have had the announcement up before that.  If I had went I most likely would have left before 7:00.  I would have been kinda pissed when I got there, but the place is way too cool for that to make me not want to go back..  Lifts break, it happens, I'm sure they wanted to be open at least as much as you wanted them too.  I wouldn't expect them to be handing out vouchers to everyone who wondered up to the window either...


----------



## marcski (Jan 6, 2008)

They should have waited before they posted that "all-good" message last night. And waited until this early this morning.  Magic is so close to other areas ( bromley, slokemo, flatton), it wouldn't have hindered anyone from heading in that direction...and wouldn't have created all these false hopes etc.  

Just being the "Sunday evening" quarterback as the case may be.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 6, 2008)

it does suck marc but to write the place off is your loss.  they are a struggling ski area with antiquated equiptment.  its your choice, but i would cut them some slack.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 6, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I wonder what time they updated their website announcing that they wouldn't be spinning the lift?



i subscribe to Magic's daily email. At 7:16 AM today their email stated "We have another great day lined up for you, with 37 trails serviced by the Black Lift and Beginner Handle"

i got another email @ 8:48 AM "Due to mechanical issues stemming from events on Saturday with the Black Lift we will be suspending operations of the Black Lift today."


----------



## bvibert (Jan 6, 2008)

Does anyone know what the 'events' on Saturday were?  Hopefully they're able to get it up and running again soon!


----------



## roark (Jan 6, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Does anyone know what the 'events' on Saturday were?  Hopefully they're able to get it up and running again soon!


Grip failed near the top, chair slid back into another. No injuries.

Some info (and other stuff) in this thread: http://www.snowjournal.com/page.php?cid=topic12598


----------



## 2knees (Jan 6, 2008)

roark said:


> Grip failed near the top, chair slid back into another. No injuries.
> 
> Some info (and other stuff) in this thread: http://www.snowjournal.com/page.php?cid=topic12598



damn.  

everything aside, the only thing missing when i heard the place was closed was Marty Moose.  lol, the moose says you're closed, I say you're open.


----------



## Marc (Jan 7, 2008)

They put nothing on their website, there was no way for us to know.  I didn't want to ski anywhere else in southern vermont because none of terrain anywhere else interests me.  We swung by Snow on the way home and the lines were so long we left.

We also wasted an hour hanging out around that place because the guy told us they'd "probably" be open in an hour.  Didn't mention the possibility that they'd be closed all day.

Hey if it's my loss, I'm ok with that.  I'm about to write off every ski resort, except maybe MRG.


----------



## Marc (Jan 7, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> i subscribe to Magic's daily email. At 7:16 AM today their email stated "We have another great day lined up for you, with 37 trails serviced by the Black Lift and Beginner Handle"
> 
> i got another email @ 8:48 AM "Due to mechanical issues stemming from events on Saturday with the Black Lift we will be suspending operations of the Black Lift today."



There you go.  We were even checking their website from the car on Rte 103 on the way there.


----------



## awf170 (Jan 7, 2008)

Marc said:


> Hey if it's my loss, I'm ok with that.  I'm about to write off every ski resort, except maybe MRG.



You guys should have went touring... It was pretty warm yesterday and avi danger in right gully was low.  Justin and I are going tuesday if isn't raining.  And yeah, all ski areas suck.  The only places that after leaving that I'm not atleast somewhat annoyed with are Wildcat and MRG.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2008)

Marc said:


> They put nothing on their website, there was no way for us to know.  I didn't want to ski anywhere else in southern vermont because none of terrain anywhere else interests me.  We swung by Snow on the way home and the lines were so long we left.
> 
> We also wasted an hour hanging out around that place because the guy told us they'd "probably" be open in an hour.  Didn't mention the possibility that they'd be closed all day.
> 
> Hey if it's my loss, I'm ok with that.  I'm about to write off every ski resort, except maybe MRG.



I didn't know you waited around for an hour, that's a bit different.  I would've thought that they'd try to compensate you in some way for that...


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2008)

Marc said:


> I'm about to write off every ski resort, except maybe MRG.





awf170 said:


> And yeah, all ski areas suck.  The only places that after leaving that I'm not atleast somewhat annoyed with are Wildcat and MRG.



You guys are both way too young to be so negative and cynical. But hey, knock yourselves out if you want... :???:


----------



## 2knees (Jan 7, 2008)

Marc said:


> They put nothing on their website, there was no way for us to know.  I didn't want to ski anywhere else in southern vermont because none of terrain anywhere else interests me.  We swung by Snow on the way home and the lines were so long we left.
> 
> We also wasted an hour hanging out around that place because the guy told us they'd "probably" be open in an hour.  Didn't mention the possibility that they'd be closed all day.
> 
> Hey if it's my loss, I'm ok with that.  I'm about to write off every ski resort, except maybe MRG.




well the fact they told you it would open in an hour certainly changes things.  they should've compensated you in some way.  sorry to hear this.


----------



## Paul (Jan 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> You guys are both way too young to be so negative and cynical. But hey, knock yourselves out if you want... :???:





bvibert said:


> I didn't know you waited around for an hour, that's a bit different.  I would've thought that they'd try to compensate you in some way for that...





2knees said:


> well the fact they told you it would open in an hour certainly changes things.  they should've compensated you in some way.  sorry to hear this.



Agreed on all counts. We got there around 10, so they told us straightaway that there was no chance for anything other than the handle-tow. It seems pretty disingenuous to say that they should be able to open in an hour after what had happened on Sat. I would think that would be cause for an immediate shut-down until further notice.


----------



## awf170 (Jan 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> You guys are both way too young to be so negative and cynical. But hey, knock yourselves out if you want... :???:




Oops I forgot Burke.  I love Burke...  


Does that make me any less negative and cynical? :razz:


----------



## Paul (Jan 7, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Oops I forgot Burke.  I love Burke...
> 
> 
> Does that make me any less negative and cynical? :razz:



It might, Rabbit...it might....


----------

